# An attempt to clear a hobby backlog IV (2016).



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is the new 2016 list.

Key:
Unopened.
New Addition.
Assembled.
In Progress.
Complete.
Boxed Away.


Warhammer 40,000

Chimera. - Sold.
Leman Russ Demolisher. - Sold.
Leman Russ Demolisher. - Sold.
Cadian Battleforce. - Sold.
Cadin Heavy Weapon Squad.
Cadian Squad. - Sold.
Cadian Platoon. - Sold.
2ed Long Fang Squad. - Sold.
2ed Blood Claw Squad. - Sold.
2ed Grey Hunter Squad. - Sold.
Land Speeder. - Sold.
Land Speeder. - Sold.
Tactical Squad. - Sold.
Tactical Squad. - Sold.
Terminator Squad. - Sold.
Assault Squad. - Sold.
Land Raider. - Sold.
Land Raider Crusader. - Sold.
Mk1 Whirlwind. - Sold.
Mk1 Whirlwind. - Sold.
Mk1 Predator. - Sold.
Razorback. - Sold.
Tech-Marine. - Sold.
Bike Squadron. - Sold.
Bike Squadron. - Sold.

CSM Bike Squadron.
CSM Terminator Squad.
Chosen Squad.
CSM Squad.
Berzerker Squad.
Cultist Squad.+ 11
Cultist Squad (21).
Mk3 Predator.
Typhus.
Daemon Prince.
Plague Marines.
Plague Marines.
Possessed CSM Squad.
CSM Squad.
CSM Rhino.
Heldrake.
MaulerFiend.
DV Helbrute.

Necron Lord.
Warrior Squad.
Warrior Squad.

Ork Boyz (10)

Necromunda.
Escher Gang.
Delaque Gang.
Orlock Gang.


Privateer Press.
Mariner Warjack.*
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*

Peter Pig.
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (11 /19) 
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (19).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Lancers (6).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter General.
15mm Wild West Outlaw Gang. (1/9).*
15mm Wild West Store.*
15mm Pirate officers, crew & ship. (12)*


Pendraken.
Regiment of Horse (0/14).*
Regiment of Horse (0/14).*
Regiment of Foote (0/30).*
Regiment of Foote (0/30).*
Foote Command (0/3).*
Warband High Elf Command (0/5).*
Warband High Elf Warriors (0/25).*
Warband High Elf Warriors (0/25).*
Warband High Elf Archers (0/25).*
Warband High Elf Knights (0/12).*

Dystopian Wars.
Empire of the Blazing Sun.
Honshu Cruisers (3).
Wani Forward Deployment Base (1).

Federated States of America.
Liberty-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Boston-class Submarine (1).
Boston-class Submarine - _Submerged_ (1).
Turtle-class Assault Submarines (6).
Georgetown-class Cruisers (3).
Augusta-class Frigates (4).
Revere-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).

Warlord Games.
Bolt Action.
Imperial Japanese Army Suicide AT Team (1).*
Imperial Japanese Army Suicide AT Team (1).*
Imperial Japanese Army Medium Machinegun Team (3).*
Imperial Japanese Army Grenadier Squad (12)*
Imperial Japanese Army Sniper Team (2).
Imperial Japanese Army Flamethrower Team (2).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg Infantry (10).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg Infantry (10).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg Veteran Infantry (5).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg HQ (3).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg Medic Team (3).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg Higher Officer HQ Team(3).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg FOO Team (3).*
Wehrmacht Protze Truck.*
Wehrmacht Opel Blitz Truck.*
Wehrmacht SdKfz 222.*
Wehrmacht Medium Machinegun Team.*
Wehrmacht "Hollywood" Tiger Tank.
Wehrmacht Stug III-G.
Wehrmacht Field Police (3).
Wehrmacht Panzer 1b.
Wehrmacht Panzer 1b.
Wehrmacht Panzer 1b.


Books.
Churchill’s Navy*
The Battle of Britain
Hornet Flight
Tank Warfare
Berlin
Stalingrad
Death on a Distant Frontier
Victory in the Falklands
Monty’s Iron Sides
The Battle for Singapore
Christmas Truce
Cockleshell Heroes
The Dam Busters
Das Reich
The Greatest Raid of All
1918
Trench Warfare
The Western Front
They Have Their Exits
The Wooden Horse
Moonless Night
Fighter Boys
First Light
Under The Wire
Armageddon
The Hitler Book
Auschwitz
The Nazis
Churchill
Surviving the Sword
Forgotten Voices of the Great War
Forgotten Voices of the Second World War
Forgotten Voices of the Holocaust
The Thin Red Line
Monte Cassino
Bomber Crew
Spitfire: Flying Legend
A Life in Secrets
National Service
Voices of Valour
The World at War
Journal
The Hardest Day
The Battle of Britain
Bomber Boys 1940-45
Five of the Few
Five of the Many
Victory Fighters
Nuremburg: Evil on Trial
The Last Days of the Reich.
Weapons of WWII
Land Girls and their Impact
In The Bunker With Hitler
Invasion 1940
Bomber Boys 1942-45
Victory Fighters
Commandant of Auschwitz
Warhammer: Chaos Child
Warhammer: Storm Warriors
D-Day
The Victors
Citizen Soldiers
The Three Musketeers
Horus Heresy: The Mark of Calth.*
Horus Heresy: Vulkan Lives!*
Horus Heresy: The Unremembered Empire.*
Horus Heresy: Scars.*
SMB: Death of Integrity*
SMB: Malodrax*
Pariah.
Dark Disciple
Dark Creed
Warlord: A Life of Churchill at War 1874-1945
Barefoot Soldier
Front-page WW2.
The Third Reich at War
Life in a Spitfire Squadron
The Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill*
Lost Voices of the Royal Navy
With The Old Breed*
Helmet For My Pillow*
The Pacific*
Squaddie.
Beyond Band Of Brothers.
The English Civil War.
Hellfire
Pathfinders.
A Clash of Kings.
A Storm of Swords: Steel & Snow.
A Storm of Swords: Blood & Gold.
A Feast for Crows.
A Dance with Dragons: Dreams & Dust.
A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast.
General Sir Richard Dannatt; Leading From The Front.
The Kings Spy
My friend the mercenary
Snuff
Mrs Browns Family Handbook
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Phantom of Menace.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Clone Army Attacketh.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Tragedy of the Sith's Revenge.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars,: Verily, A New Hope.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Empire Striketh Back.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Jedi Doth Return.
The New Enemy.
War Torn 1.
War Torn 2.
Killers of the King.
Black Hearts.
Dunkirk: Fight to the last man.
Churchill's Secret Warriors.
The Quintinshill Conspiracy.
The English Civil Wars 1640-1660.
Voices from the Napoleonic Wars.
Helmand: Diaries of frontline soldiers.
Brothers Fury.*
Commando to Captain-General: The Life of Brigadier Peter Young*
Tales by Japanese Soldiers.*
Star Wars: The Bounty Hunter Code.
Luftwaffe Fighter Ace.
Blood Red Snow.
Maverick One.
The Tank War: 5th RTR.
Das Boot.*
Leningrad: State of Siege.
Sniper on the Eastern Front; The memoirs of Sepp Allerberger, Knights Cross.
No Empty Chairs.
The Autobiography of the British Soldier; From Agincourt to Basra, in his own words.
My Secret Life in Hut Six: One woman's experiences at Bletchley Park.
The Secret War.
X Platoon.
The Kamikaze Hunters.
The Nazi Hunters.
Ardennes 1944.
Civil War Chronicles Book 6: Marston Moor.
Star Wars Battlefront: Twilight Company.


---
Hobby objectives: 2016.
1. Bolt Action Imperial Japanese Army: 1000pts.
2. Bolt Action German Army: 1500pts.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, there's the initial list for the year posted up. Hopefully I can get a smidge of work done this year! :laugh:


Anything marked out with an * is a priority item for completion with the Bolt Action stuff being top of the list to get finished off. :good:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Good lord man, I don't think you need to make any new additions to the list. I wouldn't be able to even touch half the stuff on that list but good luck with it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That list is a heart attack waiting to happen, good luck!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You need more than good luck with that. I would call in Nordicus Warp-Time device.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Blood of the Emperor that's a list and a half! 

Good luck to you my friend!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

@Tawa that list is monstrous! Are you only going to eat, sleep, and breathe model building, painting, and reading in the new year? You're not going to have time for Sushi Express anywhere in there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just added a pair of books to the pile. :laugh:


To be fair, one of them was a replacement for a duplicate book I got as an xmas pressie


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa... I do not think you will ever finish within your lifetime...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

@Haskanael I think @Tawa is a temporal entity that exists outside of the hobby/modeling timeline. Essentially, he's the Heresy Online equivalent of a Time Lord... which is kinda hilarious and frightening all at the same time.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I want to say that it's ambitious, in the same way that private space flight project from a garden shed in Torquay is ambitious.
Looks like it may have cost about the same too! 
Good luck buddy. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> You're not going to have time for Sushi Express anywhere in there!!! :biggrin:


There's always time for the Sushi Express...... k:



Haskanael said:


> Tawa... I do not think you will ever finish within your lifetime...





Jace of Ultramar said:


> Haskanael I think Tawa is a temporal entity that exists outside of the hobby/modeling timeline. Essentially, he's the Heresy Online equivalent of a Time Lord... which is kinda hilarious and frightening all at the same time.


This list will be shortened considerably by the end of the year...... :wink:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> There's always time for the Sushi Express...... k:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then added to I'm sure :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> and then added to I'm sure :laugh:


Oi! I resemble that remark! :laugh:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Oi! I resemble that remark! :laugh:


Don't worry Tawa, this list is definitely shorter than last year's. Last year's list had 222 items on it, this one only has 205 so you are definitely making progress. At that rate it'll only take you 12 years to get on top of this pile..no sweat.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

How much work do you put into each of these? Like, glue them together, slop some paint on them and you're done? Or paint every fingernail and nosehair? Even if it's the former, I feel like this is a very ambitious list. Good luck!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Don't worry Tawa, this list is definitely shorter than last year's. Last year's list had 222 items on it, this one only has 205 so you are definitely making progress. At that rate it'll only take you 12 years to get on top of this pile..no sweat.


Sooner than I'd imagined then...... :laugh:



Tyriks said:


> How much work do you put into each of these? Like, glue them together, slop some paint on them and you're done? Or paint every fingernail and nosehair? Even if it's the former, I feel like this is a very ambitious list. Good luck!


General tabletop standard really, although having any time for that is the problem


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

With a list like that, it looks like you are a prime candidate for *The Nordicus Challenge*! Get to work!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> With a list like that, it looks like you are a prime candidate for *The Nordicus Challenge*! Get to work!


Can't imagine any work happening for a while mate. The announcement was made today that our site is getting shut down. We're all to be offered jobs elsewhere in the company.

My notice period is six weeks.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Tawa said:


> My notice period is six weeks.


Oh crap, I'm sad to hear that man. What a shitty way to start off the year


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Nordicus said:


> Oh crap, I'm sad to hear that man. What a shitty way to start off the year


Seconded.

Really dory to hear this @Tawa 

Keep your chin up!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Not much green in there...:shok:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Oh crap, I'm sad to hear that man. What a shitty way to start off the year





Gorthol said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Really dory to hear this @Tawa
> 
> Keep your chin up!


Cheers guys.
Have to see what gets laid on the table on Wednesday. 



DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Not much green in there...:shok:


Probably won't be for a while mate.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuck it. I've been doing grown up shit today, and in between that I've organized the first four companies of High Elves.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a bummer. Do you think you'll want to relocate or find something new? 

That's the spirit! It drives my Mrs bonkers sometimes but I do the same thing; (period of time doing responsible work) followed by (period of time spent on something fun to maintain my mental health).


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> That's a bummer. Do you think you'll want to relocate or find something new?
> 
> That's the spirit! It drives my Mrs bonkers sometimes but I do the same thing; (period of time doing responsible work) followed by (period of time spent on something fun to maintain my mental health).


No chance of a relocation, not for the peanuts these clowns pay. If they don't offer me anything reasonable/sensible/viable then I'll have to take the money and run.
After that I'll probably have to go back to agency work uke: At least until something permanent comes up.


I've been sat staring at my paint desk all afternoon and making excuses to not do any work. I really ought to do a bit more, but the motivation just isn't there at the minute.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished reading _Commando to Captain-General: The Life of Brigadier Peter Young_ yesterday.

Now to attempt a spot of work on the IJA and start another book tonight.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess who scored a job back on our original site? It's permanent nights, but I start tomorrow.
Pay goes up and it doesn't break my time in service as I'm simply moving sites. :yahoo:


I started reading _Pathfinders_ last night, and I'm about to do a spot of painting.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Also. I just started, finished _and_ based one of the two guys from the Sniper Team......


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Can't imagine any work happening for a while mate. The announcement was made today that our site is getting shut down. We're all to be offered jobs elsewhere in the company.
> 
> My notice period is six weeks.


Thats crap mate, have you been offered another post, or redundancy?

Just caught the good news! Sorry didn't read the whole thread, glad you're back in form again.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent to hear the job situation has worked itself out. 

Good work with the sniper, he looks suitably hidden. :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> Thats crap mate, have you been offered another post, or redundancy?
> 
> Just caught the good news! Sorry didn't read the whole thread, glad you're back in form again.





SonofVulkan said:


> Excellent to hear the job situation has worked itself out.
> 
> Good work with the sniper, he looks suitably hidden. :victory:


Cheers guys  It's permanent nights, and a weird shift pattern but at least I'm still employed and it doesn't hurt my service time 

Yeah, the guy has leaves sculpted down his back and I couldn't be arsed painting them. :laugh: But his helmet has the netting over it and I was planning on putting the same grass on all the netted helmets so I stuck it all over him like an early ghillie suit.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay, i found that when i worked nights my modelling ramped up hard with me being awake while family slept. Energy drinks became my best friend.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Yay, i found that when i worked nights my modelling ramped up hard with me being awake while family slept. Energy drinks became my best friend.


Here's hoping. I'm just about to have some scran, and I start work in about an hour and a half.

These units were already done, but I've added marking and washed the tank as well as basing the command figures. The tank isn't shiny like it appears in the picture either :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's the two suicide AT teams finished, washed and based.

Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So following yesterdays post, I've also finished the MMG Team! :shok:

I also finished reading _Pathfinder_ and started reading _Luftwaffe Fighter Ace_ on my hours break last night. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Picked up some Germans for Bolt Action and some 15mm pirates at Vapnartak today :good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

looking good T, that's some fast progress so far, keep it up.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> looking good T, that's some fast progress so far, keep it up.


Cheers, Grim :good:

Had a bit of a dabble on the IJA Grenadiers earlier on. Hopefully I'll make more progress tomorrow.

Finished reading _Luftwaffe Fighter Ace_ last night. Off to work in a few minutes and I'll be starting to read _The Tank War_ on my break later.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Four more Grenadiers completed bar the wash. The whole squad will be done together before being based and marched off to war.....

Painted the uniform on one of the flamethrower guys as well as the last four pairs of arms for the Grenadier squad. The heads for the last four Grenadiers have also been cut out and trimmed up.


It's a lot less than I'd planned on getting done today, but it's still forward progress! :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not much of an update today really.

I've painted the underside of the Grenadiers heads ready to attach them. Hey ho, there's always tomorrow :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The entire IJA force is now painted. Just need to do the basing and then it's photo-time :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished reading _The Tank War_, and _The New Enemy_. I'm now onto reading _Das Boot_.

Also based the entire IJA force and have been back over everybody to give them the red collar patches.


EDIT: I also sold a couple of 40k items. Yay!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Undercoated all of my BA Germans yesterday. Currently enveloped in the warm embrace of Grandfather so work has come to a halt.
I blame you @Logaan!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good Tawa, making a really good early start. Keep it up, your smashing through them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So after exactly a month of zero progress, I have made a start on the German HQ and the Medic.

Nothing massive, just the pants and coats. But it's a job less to do on them! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's an intimidating list alright mate, but good to see some more green on there, and those Nips (no offence anyone) look smashing!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a serious list. I'm coming to the end of grad school and I expect to actually have time to paint again. So I put all my miniatures projects in a project management system called Asana. It's free and pretty handy. Though I felt a little like @Nordicus doing it. (I'm sure he has all of his projects scoped out.)

My list is only my hobby backlog not books on my reading list or HoneyDos.

And congrats on the re-stabilized job!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Though I felt a little like @Nordicus doing it. (I'm sure he has all of his projects scoped out.)


Honestly, I do it most on a "Oooh I want this model nau!" basis - Sometimes I paint what I need in my lists, but I mostly do a rule-of-cool approach


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> It's an intimidating list alright mate, but good to see some more green on there, and those Nips (no offence anyone) look smashing!


Cheers bud 

I've boosted my 500pt Wehrmacht Infantry to a 1500pt Wehrmacht Panzer list...... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Tawa said:


> I've boosted my 500pt Wehrmacht Infantry to a 1500pt Wehrmacht Panzer list......


Well, I mean... who wouldn't?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Well, I mean... who wouldn't?


And since then it's been reshuffled and reduced to a 1500pt Infantry Platoon.

I can't justify the massive expense on the vehicles at present. One day though..... :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, since my last update.

I've managed to trim a couple of books off the 'to read' pile, although I've read nine books so far this year and bought twelve...... Fucks sake! :laugh:

My Blitzkrieg Germans are trundling along with a 3 man platoon hq, a squad of 5 SCW Veterans, and a 3 man medical team.
I'm currently plugging away at a 10 man infantry squad and a 3 man FOO team which will be put on the back burner next month so I can do the MMG team for the Army Challenge.
Any remaining time next month with then go back into the infantry and FOO to try and give me a solid base to work on for the rest of the challenge.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> My Blitzkrieg Germans are trundling along with a 3 man platoon hq, a squad of 5 SCW Veterans, and a 3 man medical team.
> I'm currently plugging away at a 10 man infantry squad and a 3 man FOO team which will be put on the back burner next month so I can do the MMG team for the Army Challenge.
> Any remaining time next month with then go back into the infantry and FOO to try and give me a solid base to work on for the rest of the challenge.
> Like


Have you got hold of the BA 2nd Ed rules yet? Some big changes in there.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yarp!

Me and @Logaan both had it on pre-order :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Yarp!
> 
> Me and @Logaan both had it on pre-order :good:


What do you make of them?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not had a game yet, but some of the changes look nifty.

People moaning about 'turret jam' makes me laugh. The turret spinning around to face the attack that jammed it and then it's stuck in position.......
Simple, leave it facing the way it was when it took the hit. Other than that it all looks to be a good larf.

@Logaan?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Only a tiny update. I've just polished off the FOO team, and changed the MMG team over to green. Added another book to the pile (Ardennes 1944 by Antony Beevor)......

On the book front, I have 13 listed as "new" and only 10 listed as "read" so I'm on -3 for my book list this year..... :laugh:



Time to crack on with Infantry Squad 1 :good:


EDIT: I should also say that despite my (slow) progress with my German troops, Warlord have announced some sexy sexy Gebirgsjager figures.
I've chosen the 85th Infantry Regiment as my Bolt Action unit identity, and in late 1940 they transferred to the newly raised 5th Mountain Division.
I can feel a dull ache in my wallet region........ :crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished reading "The Kamikaze Hunters" by Will Iredale on Sunday night, and started reading "The Nazi Hunters" by Damien Lewis last night.

The SdKfz 222 armoured car and both of the trucks for my BA Germans have had all their parts undercoated and are ready to rock. The 222 is my entry for the APC this month and if I can blast through it pretty quick, I'll then divert onto getting those trucks done.
One of the infantry squads are all but done, however I need to order some 40mm round bases so I can d=finish off the LMG team.

I've based up those 15mm Pirates as well but not undercoated them yet.

My 5off is coming up so I'm hoping for a good bit of progress :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So today was a very slack day at my desk.


Made a start on the 222. The turret has been assembled and is ready for painting. I've also painted the wheels and made a start on the main body of the armoured car. Hopefully there will be more (and better) progress during the week.

I've ordered in V2 of the Armies of Germany book along with some 40mm and 60mm bases, as previously mentioned so I can finish off Infantry Squad 1. 

Squad 1 and the 222 will then give me a small but useable German force once they are complete.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just waiting for the wheels to set and the 222 is finished. At least, the painting side of things is finished.

Just need those transfers to turn up so I can add the Balkenkreuz to the hull and then throw a dirty wash over the whole thing. I now find myself at a standstill as I've just used up the last of my grey paint. The local GW is shut until Thursday, and the nearest other store for ModelColour/GW paints is either the Wirral or Stockport...... :/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, as posted up in the APC thread, here is the SdKfz222 Armoured Car. Done, and done. :good:

Lance-Corporal Karl "Marlene" Dietrich: Vehicle Commander.
Private Hermann Zeigler: Driver.
Private Christian Pfeiffer: Gunner.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Went off to Element Games yesterday as I needed some paints.

One moment of weakness later and I walked out with a Wehrmacht Feldgendarme pack (3 guys) and a fucking Stug III-G...... :laugh:


Stuggy however, is already 20% completed.......


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stuggy is all finished! :good:


Pics to follow tomorrow at some point......


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Progress! Been doing a bit of basing. 
Well, putting PVA on the base and throwing static grass at it......

Pictures of the 3man Platoon HQ, the 3man Medical Team, Stuggy, and pictures of the MMG Team from the October APC thread.

HQ L-R.
Sergeant Wolfgang Muller, 2nd Lieutenant Friedrich "Konig" Becker & Private Hermann Schmidt.


















Medic Team L-R.
Private Lothar Bertram, Lance-Corporal Walter Schneider & Private Konrad Lindemann.

















MMG Team.
Lance-Corporal Walter Bohm, Private Werner Schumacher (Gunner) & Private Karl Winter (Loader / Assistant Gunner).


























Stuggy (just noticed this pics are from before I slopped wash all over to dirty it up...... :headbutt: )


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bah.

Looks like I'm doing a truck for the APC this month. I was planning on doing both trucks next month but hey ho. January shall have to be another Infantry Squad and the Blitz Truck.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Protze Truck.
Private Manfred Busche: Driver.










Artillery FOO Team (L-R).
Private Werner Mayer, Corporal Gunther Fischer, Private Friedrich Weber.










Infantry Squad 1.
Back Row (L-R): Private Lorenz Becker, Private Albrecht Schultz, Private Simon Hoffmann, Corporal Albrecht Neumann.
Front Row (L-R): Lance-Corporal Martin Koch, Private Heinrich Bauer, Private Thomas Richter, Private Arnold Klein.
LMG Team (L-R): Private Ludwig Schafer, Private Dietrich Wolf.











Condor Legion Veteran Squad (L-R).
Sergeant Otto "Der Ritter" Wagner, Lance-Corporal Kurt Krause, Private First Class Claus Hahn, Private Lorenz Muller, Private First Class Erich Kuhn.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, yeah. That's a trio of Panzer 1b added to the list and onto the workbench.

Happy Xmas, me! Cheers, @Logaan! :friends:


----------

